# Comcast Xfinity initiates internet usage limit



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

As noted in news stories this week, like many we received the the email below from Comcast:










As indicated, the usage limit won't affect us ... now....


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

We're using between 400-500 GB per month. And should we ever start watching Netflix in 4K, I can see us getting much closer to that 1TB limit.

Of course, I have a Plex server and some family and friends use it. I'll probably have to shut them off if start getting close to the 1TB.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

trh said:


> We're using between 400-500 GB per month. And should we ever start watching Netflix in 4K, I can see us getting much closer to that 1TB limit.
> 
> Of course, I have a Plex server and some family and friends use it. I'll probably have to shut them off if start getting close to the 1TB.


That average in my email is true for the past three months, but we've used 300-400 GB several times over the past 18 months. I doubt I'll ever stream in 4K but I'm sure I'll stream more in regular HD in the future.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Virtually unlimited for me. Based on my past usage pattern of less than 150 Gigs,
I'll never have to check my stats again. Thanks, Comcast, you're better than ever!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, I received my email from Comcast today. Turns out my average for the past 3 months has been 662 GB. (daughter graduated in June and has been job hunting. But she moves next week, so her constant Netflix/YouTube should stop).

Two things about this email I felt compelled to address:

The bar graph doesn't accurately provide the user with the correct information. In phrelin's graph above, like mine, it shows how much you've used (with a legend) and then graphically how much you have left. But the 1024 gb above the green area should be what you have left. In phrelin's case, 896 gb; not the 1024 gb which is clearly labeled on the X axis.

Then the email goes to state that Comcast believes in fairness. "Those who use more Internet data, pay more. And those who use less Internet data, pay less.

Well I used 662 GB and phrelin used 128 GB. But I'm pretty sure the only way he is paying less than me is if he has a slower speed. 

That is because their pricing, up until you exceed the 1TB, isn't based on usage, it is based on speed.

Not very fair Comcast.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

From what I have read, Comcast costs vary by location. Lowest costs are in locations where they compete with Google.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

trh said:


> Well, I received my email from Comcast today. Turns out my average for the past 3 months has been 662 GB. (daughter graduated in June and has been job hunting. But she moves next week, so her constant Netflix/YouTube should stop).
> 
> Two things about this email I felt compelled to address:
> 
> ...


I respectfully disagree. I just received the email and I've averaged just under 200 Gigs.
Under Comcast's new plan, everyone gets the same _huge_ bucket of Gigs. How much
you use it is up to you. To my mind, that is imminently fair.

As an analogy, let's say you and Phrelin get on a bus at the same stop and pay the same
fare, one dollar. Phrelin gets off after a mile and you go five miles to the end of the line.
You both paid the same fare but you got five time the usage. Is that fare, er, fair?

Let's say my girlfriend and I go to an all-you-can-eat buffet that costs us both $9.95. I eat
enough to feed an army and my gf eats like a bird... well, surely you get the idea by now...

Life's not always fair but in this case I think Comcast is, and as hard as they might try to
be fair to all, they won't please all the people all the time. In my experience, Comcast has
come a long way from their _'comcrap_' days and today I am one of their happiest customers.

Did I say that 1024 Gigs is huge? Have you experienced the amazing Xfinity X1 platform yet?

And yes, I have a girlfriend. :righton:


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Your analogies are not the same. 

My point was Comcast says they think it is fair to charge more to those that use more. But their packages are based on speed, not usage.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Nick said:


> As an analogy, let's say you and Phrelin get on a bus at the same stop and pay the same
> fare, one dollar. Phrelin gets off after a mile and you go five miles to the end of the line.
> You both paid the same fare but you got five time the usage. Is that fare, er, fair?


They both got the deal that they agreed to ... that is fair.
The deal was one ride one dollar. Both got what they paid for.

The deal with Comcast is one price for up to 1TB.
Whether one is consuming only one kb per month or one kb under 1TB they are getting the deal that they agreed to.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

trh said:


> Your analogies are not the same.
> 
> My point was Comcast says they think it is fair to charge more to those that use more. But their packages are based on speed, not usage.


No, my analogies are valid and may serve to help some readers understand the concepts involved.

Again, no. Comcast's 'brackets' are based on bandwidth usage, not speed.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Nick said:


> No, my analogies are valid and may serve to help some readers understand the concepts involved.
> 
> Again, no. Comcast's 'brackets' are based on bandwidth usage, not speed.


Don't they charge more for a 100 gig connection over a 60 gig connection for example? Or is everyone always offered the exact same speed for the exact same price in the entire country? I really don't know how Comcast does it.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Nick said:


> No, my analogies are valid and may serve to help some readers understand the concepts involved.
> 
> Again, no. Comcast's 'brackets' are based on bandwidth usage, not speed.


Screen shot for Brunswick GA Comcast. Clearly shows their packages are based on speed, not usage. What I couldn't find out was whether there is a 1TB data limit for that area. But if there isn't, Comcast 'reserves the right' to add one in the future.









Edit: In case you didn't know, Brunswick GA is part of the Golden Isles of GA



> Nestled on the Georgia coast, midway between Savannah, GA, and Jacksonville, FL, lies the mainland city of Brunswick and its four beautiful barrier islands: St. Simons Island, Sea Island, Little St. Simons Island and Jekyll Island.


Quote from http://www.goldenisles.com/


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I received my letter from Comcast -- soft cap of 1 terabyte. Yay! :joy:

Even though I'm streaming more than ever, currently about 200 Gigs
per month, I can't see ever exceeding the cap unless I cut the cord.

Comcast, as my cable tv and Internet provider, gets my $$$ coming
and going.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have been only streaming my TV since middle of last month and so far this billing cycle I'm at around 260gb for the month (my billing cycle starts on the 1st of the month). Granted its just me and my son half the time and we don't watch TOO much TV, but that's also with a desktop, laptop, 2 tablets, 2 phones and then my streaming devices so I'm not too concerned......yet


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Comcast is rolling this out where they have no competition. Here in NH, they don't because I get TRULY unlimited internet from Fairpoint - and it's fiber right to my house.

I will NEVER deal with a company like Comcast who charges twice as much for less than half the speed as you get IN ESTONIA.

I honestly can't wait for Elon Musk to get his fleet of satellites launched for worldwide cheap internet so that, no matter where I move, I WILL have options.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

djlong said:


> Comcast is rolling this out where they have no competition. Here in NH, they don't because I get TRULY unlimited internet from Fairpoint - and it's fiber right to my house.
> 
> I will NEVER deal with a company like Comcast who charges twice as much for less than half the speed as you get IN ESTONIA.
> 
> I honestly can't wait for Elon Musk to get his fleet of satellites launched for worldwide cheap internet so that, no matter where I move, I WILL have options.


I haven't heard about that from musk. Guess I'll need to search for it.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

A few days ago, Elon Musk filed the paperwork for permission to launch 4,425 satellites into orbit. Some highlights:

- The first wave of 800 satellites will provide North American service.
- More waves will go out at 3 different altitudes.
- The satellites will not JUST communicate with the ground, as a relay point - they will also route traffic directly among each other.
- Residential GIGABIT internet service is planned
- Rollout will eventually be world-wide
- Profits from this venture will assist funding of SpaceX's Mars plans

http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/11/spacex-plans-worldwide-satellite-internet-with-low-latency-gigabit-speed/


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

He's basically planning what the spaceway satelites where originally supposed to be on a much more complex level... I hope it works..


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

djlong said:


> A few days ago, Elon Musk filed the paperwork for permission to launch 4,425 satellites into orbit. Some highlights:
> 
> - The first wave of 800 satellites will provide North American service.
> - More waves will go out at 3 different altitudes.
> ...


Some pretty complex problems related to orbit speed would need to be resolved. And then there is this about Low Earth Orbit:from Wikipedia:



> The LEO environment is becoming congested with space debris due to the frequency of object launches. This has caused growing concern in recent years, since collisions at orbital velocities can easily be dangerous, and even deadly. Collisions can produce even more space debris in the process, creating a domino effect, something known as Kessler Syndrome. The Joint Space Operations Center, part of United States Strategic Command (formerly the United States Space Command), currently tracks more than 8,500 objects larger than 10 cm in LEO. However, a limited Arecibo Observatory study suggested there could be approximately one million objects larger than 2 millimeters, which are too small to be visible from Earth-based observatories.


I'm glad he's not using my money to figure it out.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Packages based on speed are fair, IMO. I prefer a fast download of Microsoft updates, for example. Netflix and Amazon stream without any hiccups. My FiOS 100/100 is only $15 per month bundled with TV and Digital Voice.


----------

